# Coffee Steak



## DaveCooks (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Everybody-

I have a killer recipe to share with you... Coffee Steak! It's an intense, gutsy dry rub that's perfectly balanced with dark brown sugar and salt and pairs perfectly with juicy red steak. It's not for the coffee faint of heart, only true java lovers need apply. That said, it's incredibly easy to make and paired with a veggie or a simple green salad will have dinner on the table in no time. The recipe is from my forthcoming cookbook, _*Boy Eats World!* A Private Chef Cooks Simple Gourmet_. For more food and cocktail recips check out my site at [Link Removed] Enjoy!  





JOHN’S COFFEE STEAK​ 


I first heard the idea of coating a big juicy piece of steak with coffee grounds from my friend John. It seemed strange, to say the least. And I wasn’t at all sold on the idea. Then I read an article in the newspaper food section that said there was a restaurant in Seattle that featured something similar on their menu and it was all the rage. Curious, I decided to experiment and give it a try. The coffee rub forms a beautiful, almost black crust on the outside and as you cut into the steak it gives way to the tender pink meat inside. One bite and I was hooked! It took a few attempts to get just the right balance of coffee along with the sweet, salty and spicy. My first incarnations were entirely too peppery, leaving my lips numb for hours! I think I finally got it right here and take my word, however odd it may sound, it’s a killer combination. Thanks, John! 

Serves 4

FOR THE COFFEE RUB
1/2 cup coarse ground coffee
1/4 cup Kosher salt
1/4 cup coarse ground black pepper
1/4 cup dark brown sugar

FOR THE STEAKS
2 tablespoons canola oil
4 (8 ounce) New York or Rib Eye steaks

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

To make the dry rub, place the coffee, salt, pepper and brown sugar in a small bowl and toss gently with a fork to combine. Any leftover rub can be stored in the freezer for another time. Heat the canola oil in a large heavy oven-proof skillet (preferably cast-iron) over high heat until almost to the smoking point. Pat steaks dry with paper towels and generously and evenly coat all sides with the coffee rub. Sear well to form a good crust, about 2 to 3 minutes per side. Don’t panic if the steaks look a little charred, that’s what you’re going for and will ensure lots of flavor. Transfer the skillet to the hot oven and cook for 7 to 9 minutes for medium rare, or until desired doneness. Let the meat rest for 5 to 10 minutes before devouring.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Can't say that I've ever thought about it, much less tasted anything like this. I'll have to try this out. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rickell (Apr 10, 2006)

*Coffee steaks*

What type of steak did you use?
Would this rub work for a grilled steak?

I have been curious too about the coffee rub 
and want to try not sure if I would like it if it
takes like coffee.


----------

